# What's your favourite thing to do with your equine friend?



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

I love to gallop.  Baby Girl simply loves to gallop!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I think my favorite thing (though it can get incredibly frustrating at times), is working cattle. The talent, heart, and strength required for a horse to be a good ranch horse is the most amazing thing.

A close second to that would be training and seeing that lightbulb moment when a young horse finally understands what you are asking of them.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Riding wise I love to go for a good gallop, work some cows, play polo, and jump out in the field or on trails.

Otherwise I just love going out into the pasture, plopping down with a book, and spending time with them. It's the greatest therapy out there.


----------



## PerchiesKisses (Dec 6, 2010)

Spastic_Dove said:


> Otherwise I just love going out into the pasture, plopping down with a book, and spending time with them. It's the greatest therapy out there.


 I used to do that a lot. We used to have the big round haybales and they made the best reading spots. right in the middle of all those munching horses.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

The sound of horses eating is one of my favorite things ever.


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

Riding wise, I love to just ride. On the ground I love to watch her move. I think, and a number of other people have told me this too, that Razz is a gorgeous mover and I get easily mesmerized by her movements and gaits.


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

Riding I just like to Trot around. 

And I like to play "Chase" with her and just sit and listen to her munch grass, Like Previous posts have mentioned, horses eating is a nice sound


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

> We used to have the big round haybales and they made the best reading spots. right in the middle of all those munching horses.



I love doing that too. I don't read, just listen to the munching and enjoy their company. 
I also enjoy a good gallop and when Vida is in her best form in gait. She's flying but I could drink from a glass she is so smooth. 
​


----------



## Ne0n Zero (Dec 25, 2008)

PerchiesKisses said:


> I used to do that a lot. We used to have the big round haybales and they made the best reading spots. right in the middle of all those munching horses.


Love this. I'd go plop down in the middle of one of 'em in the pasture and Beau would just look at me like o___o ..what are you doing? .. well okay I suppose *goes back to eating*


----------



## Regan7312 (Jul 5, 2010)

Spastic_Dove said:


> The sound of horses eating is one of my favorite things ever.


I love the sound of horses eating..I also love their breath after they eat grass : )


----------



## Sahara (Jul 23, 2010)

I love everything about my horses, even cleaning stalls. However, if I had to pick a favorite it would be riding through fresh snow when the woods are so quiet you can hear a pin drop. Doesn't happen very often, which is probably why it is so special.


----------



## PerchiesKisses (Dec 6, 2010)

Oh! that is a wonder feeling as well  agreed! there is nothing like the feeling of trailblazing through the snow!


----------



## Ne0n Zero (Dec 25, 2008)

PerchiesKisses said:


> Oh! that is a wonder feeling as well  agreed! there is nothing like the feeling of trailblazing through the snow!


I finally get to experience this this winter! Since we're moving up to Erie, PA and everything. He'll be here today ^______^ So excited to do this


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

My favorite things to do with Lacey are going for trail rides and deciding together where we're going to go, my other favorite thing is walking up to her in the pasture and having her softly nicker at me when I get within ten feet of her. It's so cute to just see her nose wiggle a little and know that she's talking to me.


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

I also Like blowing in my horses nose on occasions.


----------



## TheRoughrider21 (Aug 25, 2009)

Riding wise, I like to ride bareback. I love the moment when you ride a horse bareback for the first time and people are all like, "The horse is gonna freak." but the horse doesn't and you feel so...connected. I used to love galloping through the hay field with only a halter and leadrope guiding my horse.

I like to go out in the pasture and run around with Lakota following me. I think its amazing how he reads me so well that I can control his speed, direction, etc with just a slight move of my body or the way I look at him. During the summer I would go out in the pasture and just crouch down while he stood next to me and played with my hair. Or, I'll crawl under his belly without him having a halter on, I'll just do as he's standing free in the pasture. My mother says that'll be the death of me but I do it all the time and he's never moved a muscle. <3


----------



## Mocha26 (Oct 27, 2010)

My favorite thing to do with Mocha is go for a trail ride after a nice long ride & just let her munch on grass & enjoy the scenery! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mypaintcanjump (Dec 11, 2010)

goin over jumps and in the winter when cooling him i walk around in the snow and talk to him(i dont get a reply)


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

i love lope, my girl has the best lope EVER. i also like jumping, i've never just sat out in the pasture with my girl, i do just love laying on her back while she walks around munching on grass. i also love getting her out on her own(which i rarely do) and ride bareback in a halter with a lead rope and use only 1 rein. so i neck rein in 1 direction and direct rein in the other direction. i LOVE my 'stang


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

i pretty much just love being around gypsy, she is so funny and cute and i am so proud of her. she is by far the best behaved horse in the barn and i love how many commands she knows. i also LOVE jumping her, she is super smart and has a great jump. =]


----------



## Bre (Dec 2, 2010)

I Love Laying in the Round bale feeder and just sitting there with the especially during the winter Always nice and cozy warm  My favorite Activity to do with them would be grooming. It is so relaxing and enjoyable for both me and my horse. My favorite thing to do while riding is playing tag with my sisters on full moon nights in the summer in the front arena slacker just LOVES it……….Gosh I can’t wait for summer to come back again!


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

I love going out into the field and just petting the horses. I also love a brisk walk through the woods...nothing beats it!


----------



## spanish2speaker (Dec 23, 2010)

i like to jump my friends horse!!!


----------



## LovinMyRy (Nov 30, 2010)

I love everything about them but my two favorite things are just walking out in the pasture and hanging out with him...horses are the best therapists! and riding bareback I just love feeling him move sucha amazing experience
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## xXEquestrianBalletXx (Jan 3, 2011)

I know this is in the western forum, but I wanted to join in! I ride mostly english, but I ride western some too. I absolutely LOVE riding bareback with just a leadrope around my pony's neck. I love feeling that.. harmony. I sometimes feel like an indian too, but it's really cool, I think :]


----------

